# [SOLVED]Problen with ATI Radeon Radeon HD 4200 Series

## rrbs

Hallo,

sorry but my english is not so good. I hope you understand.

I 've a acer aspire 5625 with a ATI Radeon Radeon HD 4200 Series.

I'ts will work vesa only 1024x768 and not radeon 1366x768.

Can you help me?

lspci | grep -i VGA

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS880M [Mobility Radeon HD 4200 Series]

my xorg.conf:

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "dri2"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

       Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor1"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",

        ### <percent>: "<f>%"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EnablePageFlip"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AccelDFS"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorTiling"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorTiling2D"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "RenderAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SubPixelOrder"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "AccelMethod"               # <str>

        #Option     "DRI"                       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TVStandard"                # <str>

        #Option     "EXAVSync"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EXAPixmaps"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ZaphodHeads"               # <str>

        #Option     "EnablePageFlip"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SwapbuffersWait"           # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "radeon"

        BusID       "PCI:1:5:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",

        ### <percent>: "<f>%"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultRefresh"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ModeSetClearScreen"        # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card1"

        Driver      "vesa"

        BusID       "PCI:1:5:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen1"

        Device     "Card1"

        Monitor    "Monitor1"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSectionLast edited by rrbs on Sun Dec 28, 2014 8:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

rrbs,

A few things.

For a single display, the radon driver should detect the screen resolution without the help of an xorg.conf file.

Unfortunately, you get a USA keymap then, but its o first step for testing.

If your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file shows that the VESA driver is in use, when you do not have a xorg.conf file, the problem is probably your kernel.

Please put your  /var/log/Xorg.0.log onto a pastebin site.

Your dmesg will also help us if you have a kernel problem.

wgetpaste is your friend.

----------

## rrbs

here my Xorg0.log

[quote]

[    28.962] 

X.Org X Server 1.12.4

Release Date: 2012-08-27

[    28.962] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    28.962] Build Operating System: Linux 3.4.4-hardened-r2 x86_64 Gentoo

[    28.962] Current Operating System: Linux Gentoo-20121221 3.6.8-gentoo-r1 #3 SMP Thu Dec 25 22:30:04 UTC 2014 x86_64

[    28.962] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/kernel real_root=/dev/sda3 vga=791 splash=silent,theme:livecd-12.0 console=tty1 quiet nomodeset

[    28.962] Build Date: 03 September 2012  06:13:08PM

[    28.962]  

[    28.962] Current version of pixman: 0.28.0

[    28.962] 	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    28.962] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    28.962] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Dec 26 09:59:19 2014

[    28.978] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[    28.978] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    28.979] (==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

[    28.979] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[    28.980] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[    28.980] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

[    28.980] (**) |-->Screen "Screen1" (1)

[    28.980] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor1"

[    28.980] (**) |   |-->Device "Card1"

[    28.980] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

[    28.980] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[    28.980] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    28.980] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    29.035] (**) FontPath set to:

	/usr/share/fonts/misc/,

	/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

	/usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

	/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

	/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

	/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

	/usr/share/fonts/misc/,

	/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

	/usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

	/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

	/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

	/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[    29.035] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[    29.035] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[    29.035] (WW) Disabling Mouse0

[    29.035] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0

[    29.035] (II) Loader magic: 0x7d3b00

[    29.035] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    29.035] 	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    29.035] 	X.Org Video Driver: 12.1

[    29.035] 	X.Org XInput driver : 16.0

[    29.035] 	X.Org Server Extension : 6.0

[    29.036] (--) PCI:*(0:1:5:0) 1002:9712:1025:0360 rev 0, Mem @ 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xd0100000/65536, 0xd0000000/1048576, I/O @ 0x00009000/256

[    29.036] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

[    29.036] (II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    29.036] (II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    29.036] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    29.036] (II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    29.036] (II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    29.036] (II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    29.036] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[    29.039] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

[    29.041] (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    29.041] 	compiled for 1.12.4, module version = 1.0.0

[    29.041] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[    29.041] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

[    29.041] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[    29.041] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[    29.042] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    29.042] 	compiled for 1.12.4, module version = 1.0.0

[    29.042] 	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    29.042] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[    29.042] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[    29.042] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    29.043] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

[    29.043] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    29.044] 	compiled for 1.12.4, module version = 1.2.0

[    29.044] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[    29.044] (II) Loading extension DRI2

[    29.044] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[    29.044] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[    29.045] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    29.045] 	compiled for 1.12.4, module version = 1.0.0

[    29.045] 	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    29.045] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[    29.045] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[    29.045] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[    29.045] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[    29.045] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[    29.045] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[    29.045] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[    29.045] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[    29.045] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[    29.046] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[    29.046] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    29.047] 	compiled for 1.12.4, module version = 1.13.0

[    29.047] 	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    29.047] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[    29.047] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[    29.047] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    29.047] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    29.050] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    29.050] 	compiled for 1.12.4, module version = 1.0.0

[    29.050] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[    29.050] (==) AIGLX enabled

[    29.051] (II) Loading extension GLX

[    29.051] (II) LoadModule: "radeon"

[    29.051] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

[    29.055] (II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    29.055] 	compiled for 1.12.4, module version = 7.0.0

[    29.055] 	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    29.055] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 12.1

[    29.055] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[    29.055] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so

[    29.056] (II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    29.056] 	compiled for 1.12.4, module version = 2.3.2

[    29.056] 	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    29.056] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 12.1

[    29.056] (II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:

	ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 (PCI),

	ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 3155 (PCI),

	ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE), ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136,

	ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137, ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

	ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),

	ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,

	ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP), ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237,

	ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP), ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336,

	ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

	ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437, ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

	ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP), ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800 VE (R420) JT (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 (R480) (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

	ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

	ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP), ATI FireMV 2400 PCI,

	ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP), ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP),

	ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

	ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

	ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

	ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

	ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

	ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI),

	ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI), ATI ES1000 515E (PCI),

	ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X550XTX 5657 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835,

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),

	ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

	ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),

	ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X1800,

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT, ATI Mobility Radeon X1800,

	ATI Mobility FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V5300,

	ATI Mobility FireGL V7100, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

	ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

	ATI FireGL V7300, ATI FireGL V7350, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI RV505,

	ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI M54-GL,

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1400, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

	ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300,

	ATI RV505, ATI RV505, ATI FireGL V3300, ATI FireGL V3350,

	ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

	ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

	ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X2300,

	ATI Mobility Radeon X2300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1350, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

	ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

	ATI FireMV 2250, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1600,

	ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1600,

	ATI Mobility FireGL V5200, ATI Mobility Radeon X1600,

	ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600,

	ATI Radeon X1300 XT/X1600 Pro, ATI FireGL V3400,

	ATI Mobility FireGL V5250, ATI Mobility Radeon X1700,

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT, ATI FireGL V5200,

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1700, ATI Radeon X2300HD,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300,

	ATI Radeon X1950, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

	ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

	ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

	ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

	ATI AMD Stream Processor, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

	ATI RV560, ATI RV560, ATI Mobility Radeon X1900, ATI RV560,

	ATI Radeon X1950 GT, ATI RV570, ATI RV570, ATI FireGL V7400,

	ATI RV560, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI RV560,

	ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834, ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835,

	ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200,

	ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI RS740, ATI RS740M, ATI RS740,

	ATI RS740M, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT,

	ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2900 GT,

	ATI FireGL V8650, ATI FireGL V8600, ATI FireGL V7600,

	ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4870 x2,

	ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4850 x2,

	ATI FirePro V8750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V7760 (FireGL),

	ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850, ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850 X2,

	ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro RV770, AMD FireStream 9270,

	AMD FireStream 9250, ATI FirePro V8700 (FireGL),

	ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Mobility RADEON M98,

	ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Radeon 4800 Series,

	ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro M7750, ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI M98,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670, ATI FirePro M5750,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),

	ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670], ATI RADEON E4600,

	ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series, ATI RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650],

	ATI FirePro V7750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V5700 (FireGL),

	ATI FirePro V3750 (FireGL), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4830,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4850, ATI FirePro M7740, ATI RV740,

	ATI Radeon HD 4770, ATI Radeon HD 4700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4770,

	ATI FirePro M5750, ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT,

	ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP, ATI FireGL V4000,

	ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2350, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400, ATI RADEON E2400, ATI RV610,

	ATI FireMV 2260, ATI RV670, ATI Radeon HD3870,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850, ATI Radeon HD3850,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850 X2, ATI RV670,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870 X2,

	ATI Radeon HD3870 X2, ATI FireGL V7700, ATI Radeon HD3850,

	ATI Radeon HD3690, AMD Firestream 9170, ATI Radeon HD 4550,

	ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710,

	ATI Radeon HD 4350, ATI Mobility Radeon 4300 Series,

	ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series,

	ATI FirePro RG220, ATI Mobility Radeon 4330, ATI RV630,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT,

	ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT AGP, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro AGP,

	ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro, ATI Gemini RV630,

	ATI Gemini Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI FireGL V5600,

	ATI FireGL V3600, ATI Radeon HD 2600 LE,

	ATI Mobility FireGL Graphics Processor, ATI Radeon HD 3470,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series,

	ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3430,

	ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI FirePro V3700, ATI FireMV 2450,

	ATI FireMV 2260, ATI FireMV 2260, ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series,

	ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP, ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO,

	ATI Radeon HD 3600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670,

	ATI Mobility FireGL V5700, ATI Mobility FireGL V5725,

	ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics,

	ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics,

	ATI Radeon HD 3300 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,

	ATI Radeon 3000 Graphics, SUMO, SUMO, SUMO2, SUMO2, SUMO2, SUMO2,

	SUMO, SUMO, SUMO, SUMO, SUMO, SUMO, SUMO, SUMO, ATI Radeon HD 4200,

	ATI Radeon 4100, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200,

	ATI Mobility Radeon 4100, ATI Radeon HD 4290, ATI Radeon HD 4250,

	AMD Radeon HD 6310 Graphics, AMD Radeon HD 6310 Graphics,

	AMD Radeon HD 6250 Graphics, AMD Radeon HD 6250 Graphics,

	AMD Radeon HD 6300 Series Graphics,

	AMD Radeon HD 6200 Series Graphics, PALM, PALM, PALM, CYPRESS,

	ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

	ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

	ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, AMD Firestream 9370,

	AMD Firestream 9350, ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series,

	ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series,

	ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series,

	ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series,

	ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

	ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series,

	ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 6700 Series,

	ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 6700 Series,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5570,

	ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

	ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, ATI Radeon HD 5670,

	ATI Radeon HD 5570, ATI Radeon HD 5500 Series, REDWOOD,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon Graphics,

	ATI Mobility Radeon Graphics, CEDAR,

	ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

	ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, ATI FirePro 2270, CEDAR,

	ATI Radeon HD 5450, CEDAR, CEDAR, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN,

	CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN,

	AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series, AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series, CAYMAN, CAYMAN,

	CAYMAN, AMD Radeon HD 6900M Series, Mobility Radeon HD 6000 Series,

	BARTS, BARTS, Mobility Radeon HD 6000 Series,

	Mobility Radeon HD 6000 Series, BARTS, BARTS, BARTS, BARTS,

	AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series, AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series,

	AMD Radeon HD 6700 Series, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS,

	TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS,

	TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS,

	CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS,

	CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, ARUBA, ARUBA,

	ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA,

	ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA,

	ARUBA, ARUBA, TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI,

	TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN,

	PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN,

	PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE,

	VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE,

	VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE

[    29.060] (II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa

[    29.060] (++) using VT number 7

[    29.151] (II) [KMS] drm report modesetting isn't supported.

[    29.151] (II) Loading sub module "vbe"

[    29.151] (II) LoadModule: "vbe"

[    29.151] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libvbe.so

[    29.152] (II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    29.152] 	compiled for 1.12.4, module version = 1.1.0

[    29.152] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 12.1

[    29.152] (II) Loading sub module "int10"

[    29.152] (II) LoadModule: "int10"

[    29.153] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libint10.so

[    29.154] (II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    29.155] 	compiled for 1.12.4, module version = 1.0.0

[    29.155] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 12.1

[    29.155] (II) VESA(1): initializing int10

[    29.155] (II) VESA(1): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

[    29.155] (II) VESA(1): VESA BIOS detected

[    29.155] (II) VESA(1): VESA VBE Version 3.0

[    29.155] (II) VESA(1): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB

[    29.155] (II) VESA(1): VESA VBE OEM: ATI ATOMBIOS

[    29.155] (II) VESA(1): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 10.94

[    29.155] (II) VESA(1): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: (C) 1988-2005, ATI Technologies Inc. 

[    29.155] (II) VESA(1): VESA VBE OEM Product: RS880M

[    29.155] (II) VESA(1): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00

[    29.168] (==) VESA(1): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[    29.168] (==) VESA(1): RGB weight 888

[    29.168] (==) VESA(1): Default visual is TrueColor

[    29.168] (==) VESA(1): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[    29.168] (II) Loading sub module "ddc"

[    29.168] (II) LoadModule: "ddc"

[    29.168] (II) Module "ddc" already built-in

[    29.168] (II) VESA(1): VESA VBE DDC supported

[    29.168] (II) VESA(1): VESA VBE DDC Level 2

[    29.168] (II) VESA(1): VESA VBE DDC transfer in appr. 1 sec.

[    29.255] (II) VESA(1): VESA VBE DDC read successfully

[    29.255] (II) VESA(1): Manufacturer: SEC  Model: 3030  Serial#: 0

[    29.255] (II) VESA(1): Year: 2009  Week: 0

[    29.255] (II) VESA(1): EDID Version: 1.3

[    29.255] (II) VESA(1): Digital Display Input

[    29.255] (II) VESA(1): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 36  vert.: 21

[    29.255] (II) VESA(1): Gamma: 2.20

[    29.255] (II) VESA(1): No DPMS capabilities specified

[    29.255] (II) VESA(1): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

[    29.255] (II) VESA(1): First detailed timing is preferred mode

[    29.255] (II) VESA(1): redX: 0.585 redY: 0.341   greenX: 0.352 greenY: 0.578

[    29.255] (II) VESA(1): blueX: 0.151 blueY: 0.113   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

[    29.255] (II) VESA(1): Manufacturer's mask: 0

[    29.255] (II) VESA(1): Supported detailed timing:

[    29.255] (II) VESA(1): clock: 72.3 MHz   Image Size:  344 x 194 mm

[    29.255] (II) VESA(1): h_active: 1366  h_sync: 1414  h_sync_end 1446 h_blank_end 1526 h_border: 0

[    29.255] (II) VESA(1): v_active: 768  v_sync: 770  v_sync_end 775 v_blanking: 790 v_border: 0

[    29.255] (II) VESA(1): Unknown vendor-specific block f

[    29.255] (II) VESA(1):  SAMSUNG

[    29.255] (II) VESA(1):  156AT11-A01

[    29.255] (II) VESA(1): EDID (in hex):

[    29.255] (II) VESA(1): 	00ffffffffffff004ca3303000000000

[    29.255] (II) VESA(1): 	00130103802415780ad0c595575a9426

[    29.255] (II) VESA(1): 	1d505400000001010101010101010101

[    29.255] (II) VESA(1): 	010101010101411c56a0500016303020

[    29.255] (II) VESA(1): 	250058c2100000190000000f00000000

[    29.255] (II) VESA(1): 	00000000001eb4027400000000fe0053

[    29.255] (II) VESA(1): 	414d53554e470a2020202020000000fe

[    29.255] (II) VESA(1): 	00313536415431312d4130310a2000b7

[    29.255] (II) VESA(1): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 12336

[    29.255] (II) VESA(1): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[    29.255] (II) VESA(1): Modeline "1366x768"x0.0   72.33  1366 1414 1446 1526  768 770 775 790 -hsync -vsync (47.4 kHz eP)

[    29.255] (II) VESA(1): Searching for matching VESA mode(s):

..........

[    29.279] (II) VESA(1): Total Memory: 256 64KB banks (16384kB)

[    29.280] (II) VESA(1): Monitor1: Using hsync value of 47.40 kHz

[    29.281] (II) VESA(1): Monitor1: Using vrefresh value of 60.00 Hz

[    29.281] (WW) VESA(1): Unable to estimate virtual size

[    29.281] (II) VESA(1): Not using built-in mode "1024x768" (no mode of this name)

[    29.281] (II) VESA(1): Not using built-in mode "800x600" (no mode of this name)

[    29.281] (II) VESA(1): Not using built-in mode "640x480" (no mode of this name)

[    29.281] (II) VESA(1): Not using built-in mode "720x400" (no mode of this name)

[    29.281] (II) VESA(1): Not using built-in mode "640x350" (no mode of this name)

[    29.281] (II) VESA(1): Not using built-in mode "512x384" (no mode of this name)

[    29.281] (II) VESA(1): Not using built-in mode "320x240" (no mode of this name)

[    29.281] (II) VESA(1): Not using built-in mode "320x200" (no mode of this name)

[    29.281] (WW) VESA(1): No valid modes left. Trying less strict filter...

[    29.281] (II) VESA(1): Monitor1: Using hsync value of 47.40 kHz

[    29.281] (II) VESA(1): Monitor1: Using vrefresh value of 60.00 Hz

[    29.281] (WW) VESA(1): Unable to estimate virtual size

[    29.281] (II) VESA(1): Not using built-in mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

[    29.281] (II) VESA(1): Not using built-in mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

[    29.281] (II) VESA(1): Not using built-in mode "720x400" (hsync out of range)

[    29.281] (II) VESA(1): Not using built-in mode "640x350" (hsync out of range)

[    29.281] (II) VESA(1): Not using built-in mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

[    29.281] (II) VESA(1): Not using built-in mode "320x240" (illegal horizontal timings)

[    29.281] (II) VESA(1): Not using built-in mode "320x200" (illegal horizontal timings)

[    29.281] (--) VESA(1): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)

[    29.281] (**) VESA(1): *Built-in mode "1024x768"

[    29.281] (**) VESA(1): Display dimensions: (360, 210) mm

[    29.281] (**) VESA(1): DPI set to (72, 92)

[    29.281] (**) VESA(1): Using "Shadow Framebuffer"

[    29.281] (II) Loading sub module "shadow"

[    29.281] (II) LoadModule: "shadow"

[    29.281] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libshadow.so

[    29.282] (II) Module shadow: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    29.282] 	compiled for 1.12.4, module version = 1.1.0

[    29.282] 	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    29.282] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[    29.282] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[    29.283] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[    29.285] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    29.285] 	compiled for 1.12.4, module version = 1.0.0

[    29.285] 	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    29.286] (II) UnloadModule: "radeon"

[    29.286] (==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[    29.286] (II) Loading sub module "int10"

[    29.286] (II) LoadModule: "int10"

[    29.286] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libint10.so

[    29.286] (II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    29.286] 	compiled for 1.12.4, module version = 1.0.0

[    29.286] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 12.1

[    29.286] (II) VESA(0): initializing int10

[    29.286] (II) VESA(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

[    29.286] (II) VESA(0): VESA BIOS detected

[    29.286] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

[    29.286] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB

[    29.286] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI ATOMBIOS

[    29.286] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 10.94

[    29.286] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: (C) 1988-2005, ATI Technologies Inc. 

[    29.286] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: RS880M

[    29.286] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00

[    29.287] (II) VESA(0): virtual address = 0x7f5522967000,

	physical address = 0xc0000000, size = 16777216

[    29.290] (II) VESA(0): Setting up VESA Mode 0x123 (1024x768)

[    29.383] (==) VESA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    29.386] (==) VESA(0): Backing store disabled

[    29.386] (==) VESA(0): DPMS enabled

[    29.386] (==) RandR enabled

[    29.386] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[    29.386] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[    29.386] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[    29.386] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[    29.386] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[    29.386] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[    29.386] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[    29.386] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[    29.386] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[    29.386] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[    29.386] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[    29.386] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[    29.386] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[    29.386] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[    29.386] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[    29.394] (II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable

[    29.394] (II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

[    29.449] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized swrast

[    29.449] (II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0

[    29.687] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event8)

[    29.687] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    29.687] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[    29.687] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    29.689] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    29.690] 	compiled for 1.12.4, module version = 2.7.3

[    29.690] 	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    29.690] 	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 16.0

[    29.690] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[    29.690] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    29.690] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event8"

[    29.690] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[    29.690] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[    29.690] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    29.690] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input8/event8"

[    29.690] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)

[    29.690] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    29.690] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    29.690] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    29.722] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event9)

[    29.722] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    29.722] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Video Bus'

[    29.722] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events

[    29.722] (**) evdev: Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event9"

[    29.722] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Vendor 0 Product 0x6

[    29.722] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Found keys

[    29.722] (II) evdev: Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

[    29.722] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:2d/LNXVIDEO:02/input/input9/event9"

[    29.722] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)

[    29.722] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    29.722] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    29.722] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    29.722] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event6)

[    29.722] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    29.722] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[    29.722] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    29.722] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event6"

[    29.722] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[    29.722] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[    29.722] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    29.722] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input6/event6"

[    29.722] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id  :Cool: 

[    29.722] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    29.723] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    29.723] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    29.723] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lid Switch (/dev/input/event7)

[    29.723] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    29.723] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    29.723] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Sleep Button (/dev/input/event5)

[    29.723] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    29.723] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Sleep Button'

[    29.723] (**) Sleep Button: always reports core events

[    29.723] (**) evdev: Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

[    29.723] (--) evdev: Sleep Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x3

[    29.723] (--) evdev: Sleep Button: Found keys

[    29.723] (II) evdev: Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    29.723] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input5/event5"

[    29.723] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 9)

[    29.723] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    29.723] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    29.723] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    29.724] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SINO WEALTH USB Composite Device (/dev/input/event2)

[    29.724] (**) SINO WEALTH USB Composite Device: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    29.724] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'SINO WEALTH USB Composite Device'

[    29.724] (**) SINO WEALTH USB Composite Device: always reports core events

[    29.724] (**) evdev: SINO WEALTH USB Composite Device: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[    29.724] (--) evdev: SINO WEALTH USB Composite Device: Vendor 0x603 Product 0x2

[    29.724] (--) evdev: SINO WEALTH USB Composite Device: Found keys

[    29.724] (II) evdev: SINO WEALTH USB Composite Device: Configuring as keyboard

[    29.724] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:16.0/usb7/7-4/7-4:1.0/input/input2/event2"

[    29.724] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SINO WEALTH USB Composite Device" (type: KEYBOARD, id 10)

[    29.724] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    29.724] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    29.724] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    29.725] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SINO WEALTH USB Composite Device (/dev/input/event3)

[    29.725] (**) SINO WEALTH USB Composite Device: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[    29.725] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'SINO WEALTH USB Composite Device'

[    29.725] (**) SINO WEALTH USB Composite Device: always reports core events

[    29.725] (**) evdev: SINO WEALTH USB Composite Device: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[    29.725] (--) evdev: SINO WEALTH USB Composite Device: Vendor 0x603 Product 0x2

[    29.725] (--) evdev: SINO WEALTH USB Composite Device: Found 9 mouse buttons

[    29.725] (--) evdev: SINO WEALTH USB Composite Device: Found scroll wheel(s)

[    29.725] (--) evdev: SINO WEALTH USB Composite Device: Found relative axes

[    29.725] (--) evdev: SINO WEALTH USB Composite Device: Found x and y relative axes

[    29.725] (II) evdev: SINO WEALTH USB Composite Device: Configuring as mouse

[    29.725] (II) evdev: SINO WEALTH USB Composite Device: Adding scrollwheel support

[    29.725] (**) evdev: SINO WEALTH USB Composite Device: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[    29.725] (**) evdev: SINO WEALTH USB Composite Device: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[    29.725] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:16.0/usb7/7-4/7-4:1.1/input/input3/event3"

[    29.725] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SINO WEALTH USB Composite Device" (type: MOUSE, id 11)

[    29.725] (II) evdev: SINO WEALTH USB Composite Device: initialized for relative axes.

[    29.725] (**) SINO WEALTH USB Composite Device: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    29.725] (**) SINO WEALTH USB Composite Device: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    29.725] (**) SINO WEALTH USB Composite Device: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    29.725] (**) SINO WEALTH USB Composite Device: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    29.725] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SINO WEALTH USB Composite Device (/dev/input/mouse1)

[    29.725] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    29.726] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    29.726] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event0)

[    29.726] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    29.726] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'

[    29.726] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[    29.726] (**) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[    29.726] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Vendor 0x1 Product 0x1

[    29.726] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

[    29.726] (II) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[    29.726] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input0/event0"

[    29.726] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 12)

[    29.726] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    29.726] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    29.726] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    29.726] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/event1)

[    29.726] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "evdev touchpad catchall"

[    29.726] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"

[    29.726] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "Default clickpad buttons"

[    29.726] (II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

[    29.727] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

[    29.728] (II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    29.728] 	compiled for 1.12.4, module version = 1.6.2

[    29.728] 	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    29.728] 	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 16.0

[    29.728] (II) Using input driver 'synaptics' for 'SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad'

[    29.728] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

[    29.728] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event1"

[    29.755] (II) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: ignoring touch events for semi-multitouch device

[    29.755] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: x-axis range 1472 - 5682

[    29.755] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: y-axis range 1408 - 4692

[    29.755] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 255

[    29.755] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: finger width range 0 - 15

[    29.755] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: buttons: left right double triple scroll-buttons

[    29.755] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Vendor 0x2 Product 0x7

[    29.755] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

[    29.755] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

[    29.765] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio2/input/input1/event1"

[    29.765] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD, id 13)

[    29.765] (**) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) MinSpeed is now constant deceleration 2.5

[    29.765] (**) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: MaxSpeed is now 1.75

[    29.765] (**) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: AccelFactor is now 0.037

[    29.765] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    29.765] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration profile 1

[    29.765] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    29.765] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    29.765] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

[    29.765] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/mouse0)

[    29.765] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Ignoring device from InputClass "touchpad ignore duplicates"

[    29.766] (II) config/udev: Adding input device PC Speaker (/dev/input/event4)

[    29.766] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    29.766] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    29.766] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Acer WMI hotkeys (/dev/input/event10)

[    29.766] (**) Acer WMI hotkeys: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    29.766] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Acer WMI hotkeys'

[    29.766] (**) Acer WMI hotkeys: always reports core events

[    29.766] (**) evdev: Acer WMI hotkeys: Device: "/dev/input/event10"

[    29.766] (--) evdev: Acer WMI hotkeys: Vendor 0 Product 0

[    29.766] (--) evdev: Acer WMI hotkeys: Found keys

[    29.766] (II) evdev: Acer WMI hotkeys: Configuring as keyboard

[    29.766] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/virtual/input/input10/event10"

[    29.766] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Acer WMI hotkeys" (type: KEYBOARD, id 14)

[    29.766] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    29.766] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    29.766] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    29.767] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Acer BMA150 accelerometer (/dev/input/event11)

[    29.767] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    29.767] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    29.767] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Acer BMA150 accelerometer (/dev/input/js0)

[    29.767] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    29.767] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[   147.369] (II) VESA(0): Setting up VESA Mode 0x123 (1024x768)

[   147.456] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

[  4526.727] (II) VESA(0): Setting up VESA Mode 0x123 (1024x768)

[  4526.822] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

----------

## rrbs

and my dmesg

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu

[    0.000000] Linux version 3.6.8-gentoo-r1 (root@Gentoo-20121221) (gcc version 4.6.3 (Gentoo 4.6.3 p1.7, pie-0.5.2) ) #3 SMP Thu Dec 25 22:30:04 UTC 2014

[    0.000000] Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/kernel real_root=/dev/sda3 vga=791 splash=silent,theme:livecd-12.0 console=tty1 quiet nomodeset

[    0.000000] e820: BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000000000-0x000000000009dbff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000000009dc00-0x000000000009ffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000000d0000-0x00000000000fffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000100000-0x00000000afeaffff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000afeb0000-0x00000000afec3fff] ACPI data

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000afec4000-0x00000000afec5fff] ACPI NVS

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000afec6000-0x00000000bfffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fec00000-0x00000000fec0ffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fee00000-0x00000000fee00fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fff00000-0x00000000ffffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000100000000-0x000000013fffffff] usable

[    0.000000] NX (Execute Disable) protection: active

[    0.000000] DMI present.

[    0.000000] DMI: Acer             S2.PU602.002     /JM51_DN         , BIOS V0.16H   01/25/2010

[    0.000000] e820: update [mem 0x00000000-0x0000ffff] usable ==> reserved

[    0.000000] e820: remove [mem 0x000a0000-0x000fffff] usable

[    0.000000] No AGP bridge found

[    0.000000] e820: last_pfn = 0x140000 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable

[    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back

[    0.000000]   A0000-BFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   C0000-CFFFF write-protect

[    0.000000]   D0000-DFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   E0000-FFFFF write-protect

[    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   0 base 000000000000 mask FFFF80000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   1 base 000080000000 mask FFFFE0000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   2 base 0000A0000000 mask FFFFF0000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   3 disabled

[    0.000000]   4 disabled

[    0.000000]   5 disabled

[    0.000000]   6 disabled

[    0.000000]   7 disabled

[    0.000000] TOM2: 0000000140000000 aka 5120M

[    0.000000] x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

[    0.000000] e820: update [mem 0xb0000000-0xffffffff] usable ==> reserved

[    0.000000] e820: last_pfn = 0xafeb0 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.000000] found SMP MP-table at [mem 0x000f7d70-0x000f7d7f] mapped at [ffff8800000f7d70]

[    0.000000] initial memory mapped: [mem 0x00000000-0x1fffffff]

[    0.000000] Base memory trampoline at [ffff880000097000] 97000 size 24576

[    0.000000] Using GB pages for direct mapping

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x00000000-0xafeaffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x00000000-0x7fffffff] page 1G

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x80000000-0xafdfffff] page 2M

[    0.000000]  [mem 0xafe00000-0xafeaffff] page 4k

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 0xafeaffff @ [mem 0x1fffd000-0x1fffffff]

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x100000000-0x13fffffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x100000000-0x13fffffff] page 1G

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 0x13fffffff @ [mem 0xafeaf000-0xafeaffff]

[    0.000000] RAMDISK: [mem 0x36c08000-0x375fbfff]

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 00000000000f7d40 00024 (v02 PTLTD )

[    0.000000] ACPI: XSDT 00000000afeb2a9a 00054 (v01 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 06040000  LTP 00000000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 00000000afec3204 000F4 (v03 AMD    GUAM     06040000 AMD  000F4240)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 00000000afeb2aee 10716 (v01    ATI    SB800 06040000 MSFT 03000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 00000000afec5fc0 00040

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 00000000afec336c 00A30 (v01 AMD    POWERNOW 06040000 AMD  00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 00000000afec3d9c 0007A (v01 PTLTD  ? APIC   06040000  LTP 00000000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 00000000afec3e16 0003C (v01 PTLTD    MCFG   06040000  LTP 00000000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET 00000000afec3e52 00038 (v01 PTLTD  HPETTBL  06040000  LTP 00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SLIC 00000000afec3e8a 00176 (v01 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 06040000 acer 00000000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000]  [ffffea0000000000-ffffea00045fffff] PMD -> [ffff88013ba00000-ffff88013effffff] on node 0

[    0.000000] Zone ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      [mem 0x00010000-0x00ffffff]

[    0.000000]   DMA32    [mem 0x01000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.000000]   Normal   [mem 0x100000000-0x13fffffff]

[    0.000000] Movable zone start for each node

[    0.000000] Early memory node ranges

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x00010000-0x0009cfff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x00100000-0xafeaffff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x100000000-0x13fffffff]

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 982589

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 6 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3919 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 14280 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 702184 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 3584 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 258560 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x8008

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x02] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x03] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x03] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x04] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 4, version 33, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 low level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: BIOS IRQ0 pin2 override: forcing polarity to high active.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI BIOS Bug: Warning: Incorrect checksum in table [APIC] - 0xDF, should be 0xE2 (20120711/tbutils-324)

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x43538210 base: 0xfed00000

[    0.000000] smpboot: Allowing 4 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] nr_irqs_gsi: 40

[    0.000000] e820: [mem 0xc0000000-0xfebfffff] available for PCI devices

[    0.000000] setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:32 nr_cpumask_bits:32 nr_cpu_ids:4 nr_node_ids:1

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Embedded 25 pages/cpu @ffff88013fc00000 s72000 r8192 d22208 u524288

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: s72000 r8192 d22208 u524288 alloc=1*2097152

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 1 2 3 

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 964663

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/kernel real_root=/dev/sda3 vga=791 splash=silent,theme:livecd-12.0 console=tty1 quiet nomodeset

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

[    0.000000] Dentry cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

[    0.000000] Inode-cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

[    0.000000] __ex_table already sorted, skipping sort

[    0.000000] Checking aperture...

[    0.000000] No AGP bridge found

[    0.000000] Node 0: aperture @ 6fe000000 size 32 MB

[    0.000000] Aperture beyond 4GB. Ignoring.

[    0.000000] Your BIOS doesn't leave a aperture memory hole

[    0.000000] Please enable the IOMMU option in the BIOS setup

[    0.000000] This costs you 64 MB of RAM

[    0.000000] Mapping aperture over 65536 KB of RAM @ a4000000

[    0.000000] Memory: 3719452k/5242880k available (3937k kernel code, 1312524k absent, 210904k reserved, 2268k data, 472k init)

[    0.000000] Hierarchical RCU implementation.

[    0.000000] 	RCU restricting CPUs from NR_CPUS=32 to nr_cpu_ids=4.

[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:4352 nr_irqs:712 16

[    0.000000] Extended CMOS year: 2000

[    0.000000] spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

[    0.000000] Console: colour dummy device 80x25

[    0.000000] console [tty1] enabled

[    0.000000] hpet clockevent registered

[    0.000000] tsc: Fast TSC calibration using PIT

[    0.001000] tsc: Detected 1994.995 MHz processor

[    0.000003] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 3989.99 BogoMIPS (lpj=1994995)

[    0.000006] pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301

[    0.000040] Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

[    0.000202] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct

[    0.000223] tseg: 00aff00000

[    0.000225] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.000226] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

[    0.000228] mce: CPU supports 6 MCE banks

[    0.000240] LVT offset 0 assigned for vector 0xf9

[    0.000244] process: using AMD E400 aware idle routine

[    0.000247] Last level iTLB entries: 4KB 0, 2MB 0, 4MB 0

Last level dTLB entries: 4KB 0, 2MB 0, 4MB 0

tlb_flushall_shift is 0xffffffff

[    0.000286] ACPI: Core revision 20120711

[    0.733832] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[    0.743834] smpboot: CPU0: AMD Phenom(tm) II N930 Quad-Core Processor stepping 03

[    0.845766] Performance Events: AMD PMU driver.

[    0.845770] ... version:                0

[    0.845771] ... bit width:              48

[    0.845772] ... generic registers:      4

[    0.845774] ... value mask:             0000ffffffffffff

[    0.845775] ... max period:             00007fffffffffff

[    0.845776] ... fixed-purpose events:   0

[    0.845777] ... event mask:             000000000000000f

[    0.845878] MCE: In-kernel MCE decoding enabled.

[    0.859127] process: System has AMD C1E enabled

[    0.859139] process: Switch to broadcast mode on CPU0

[    0.859142] process: Switch to broadcast mode on CPU1

[    0.872372] process: Switch to broadcast mode on CPU2

[    0.845971] smpboot: Booting Node   0, Processors  #1 #2 #3 OK

[    0.885597] process: Switch to broadcast mode on CPU3

[    0.885599] Brought up 4 CPUs

[    0.885602] smpboot: Total of 4 processors activated (15959.96 BogoMIPS)

[    0.886365] devtmpfs: initialized

[    0.886942] dummy: 

[    0.887052] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.887470] node 0 link 0: io port [1000, ffff]

[    0.887473] TOM: 00000000c0000000 aka 3072M

[    0.887476] Fam 10h mmconf [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff]

[    0.887479] node 0 link 0: mmio [a0000, bffff]

[    0.887482] node 0 link 0: mmio [c0000000, d01fffff]

[    0.887484] node 0 link 0: mmio [d0200000, dfffffff]

[    0.887486] node 0 link 0: mmio [e0000000, efffffff] ==> none

[    0.887489] node 0 link 0: mmio [f0000000, ffdfffff]

[    0.887491] TOM2: 0000000140000000 aka 5120M

[    0.887493] bus: [bus 00-1f] on node 0 link 0

[    0.887495] bus: 00 [io  0x0000-0xffff]

[    0.887497] bus: 00 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.887498] bus: 00 [mem 0xc0000000-0xdfffffff]

[    0.887500] bus: 00 [mem 0xf0000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.887501] bus: 00 [mem 0x140000000-0xfcffffffff]

[    0.887590] ACPI: bus type pci registered

[    0.887777] PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-03] at [mem 0xe0000000-0xe03fffff] (base 0xe0000000)

[    0.887780] PCI: not using MMCONFIG

[    0.887782] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.887783] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for extended access

[    0.892001] bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

[    0.892226] ACPI: Added _OSI(Module Device)

[    0.892228] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Device)

[    0.892230] ACPI: Added _OSI(3.0 _SCP Extensions)

[    0.892232] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Aggregator Device)

[    0.894063] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

[    0.904011] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

[    0.904205] ACPI BIOS Bug: Warning: Incorrect checksum in table [APIC] - 0xDF, should be 0xE2 (20120711/tbutils-324)

[    0.904212] ACPI: OEMN 00000000afec4883 00541 (v01 AMD    NAHP     00000001 MSFT 03000001)

[    0.904679] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.904682] ACPI: OEMN           (null) 00541 (v01 AMD    NAHP     00000001 MSFT 03000001)

[    0.913516] ACPI BIOS Bug: Warning: Incorrect checksum in table [APIC] - 0xDF, should be 0xE2 (20120711/tbutils-324)

[    0.913824] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.913826] ACPI: (supports S0 S5)

[    0.913833] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.913966] PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-03] at [mem 0xe0000000-0xe03fffff] (base 0xe0000000)

[    0.914436] [Firmware Info]: PCI: MMCONFIG at [mem 0xe0000000-0xe03fffff] not reserved in ACPI motherboard resources

[    0.914438] PCI: not using MMCONFIG

[    0.929683] ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x5, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

[    0.929810] PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug

[    0.930667] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-ff])

[    0.932071] PCI host bridge to bus 0000:00

[    0.932080] pci_bus 0000:00: busn_res: [bus 00-ff] is inserted under domain [bus 00-ff]

[    0.932083] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [bus 00-ff]

[    0.932086] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.932088] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d1fff]

[    0.932091] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000d2000-0x000d3fff]

[    0.932093] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d5fff]

[    0.932095] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000d6000-0x000d7fff]

[    0.932098] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000d8000-0x000d9fff]

[    0.932100] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000da000-0x000dbfff]

[    0.932105] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000dc000-0x000ddfff]

[    0.932107] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000de000-0x000dffff]

[    0.932109] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0xc0000000-0xdfffffff]

[    0.932113] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0xf0000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.932115] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    0.932131] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.932146] pci 0000:00:00.0: [1022:9601] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.932202] pci 0000:00:01.0: [1022:9602] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.932242] pci 0000:00:04.0: [1022:9604] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.932279] pci 0000:00:04.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.932299] pci 0000:00:06.0: [1022:9606] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.932335] pci 0000:00:06.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.932371] pci 0000:00:11.0: [1002:4391] type 00 class 0x010601

[    0.932392] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 10: [io  0x8440-0x8447]

[    0.932402] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 14: [io  0x8430-0x8433]

[    0.932412] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 18: [io  0x8420-0x8427]

[    0.932421] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 1c: [io  0x8410-0x8413]

[    0.932431] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 20: [io  0x8400-0x840f]

[    0.932441] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 24: [mem 0xd0608c00-0xd0608fff]

[    0.932507] pci 0000:00:12.0: [1002:4397] type 00 class 0x0c0310

[    0.932520] pci 0000:00:12.0: reg 10: [mem 0xd0404000-0xd0404fff]

[    0.932588] pci 0000:00:12.2: [1002:4396] type 00 class 0x0c0320

[    0.932607] pci 0000:00:12.2: reg 10: [mem 0xd0608000-0xd06080ff]

[    0.932685] pci 0000:00:12.2: supports D1 D2

[    0.932687] pci 0000:00:12.2: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

[    0.932710] pci 0000:00:13.0: [1002:4397] type 00 class 0x0c0310

[    0.932723] pci 0000:00:13.0: reg 10: [mem 0xd0405000-0xd0405fff]

[    0.932791] pci 0000:00:13.2: [1002:4396] type 00 class 0x0c0320

[    0.932809] pci 0000:00:13.2: reg 10: [mem 0xd0608400-0xd06084ff]

[    0.932887] pci 0000:00:13.2: supports D1 D2

[    0.932889] pci 0000:00:13.2: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

[    0.932912] pci 0000:00:14.0: [1002:4385] type 00 class 0x0c0500

[    0.932986] pci 0000:00:14.2: [1002:4383] type 00 class 0x040300

[    0.933007] pci 0000:00:14.2: reg 10: [mem 0xd0400000-0xd0403fff 64bit]

[    0.933069] pci 0000:00:14.2: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.933085] pci 0000:00:14.3: [1002:439d] type 00 class 0x060100

[    0.933168] pci 0000:00:14.4: [1002:4384] type 01 class 0x060401

[    0.933209] pci 0000:00:14.5: [1002:4399] type 00 class 0x0c0310

[    0.933223] pci 0000:00:14.5: reg 10: [mem 0xd0406000-0xd0406fff]

[    0.933287] pci 0000:00:16.0: [1002:4397] type 00 class 0x0c0310

[    0.933301] pci 0000:00:16.0: reg 10: [mem 0xd0407000-0xd0407fff]

[    0.933369] pci 0000:00:16.2: [1002:4396] type 00 class 0x0c0320

[    0.933387] pci 0000:00:16.2: reg 10: [mem 0xd0608800-0xd06088ff]

[    0.933465] pci 0000:00:16.2: supports D1 D2

[    0.933467] pci 0000:00:16.2: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

[    0.933488] pci 0000:00:18.0: [1022:1200] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.933507] pci 0000:00:18.1: [1022:1201] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.933521] pci 0000:00:18.2: [1022:1202] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.933539] pci 0000:00:18.3: [1022:1203] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.933557] pci 0000:00:18.4: [1022:1204] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.933592] pci_bus 0000:01: busn_res: [bus 01] is inserted under [bus 00-ff]

[    0.933605] pci 0000:01:05.0: [1002:9712] type 00 class 0x030000

[    0.933614] pci 0000:01:05.0: reg 10: [mem 0xc0000000-0xcfffffff pref]

[    0.933620] pci 0000:01:05.0: reg 14: [io  0x9000-0x90ff]

[    0.933625] pci 0000:01:05.0: reg 18: [mem 0xd0100000-0xd010ffff]

[    0.933636] pci 0000:01:05.0: reg 24: [mem 0xd0000000-0xd00fffff]

[    0.933654] pci 0000:01:05.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.933664] pci 0000:01:05.1: [1002:970f] type 00 class 0x040300

[    0.933673] pci 0000:01:05.1: reg 10: [mem 0xd0110000-0xd0113fff]

[    0.933705] pci 0000:01:05.1: supports D1 D2

[    0.933745] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01]

[    0.933749] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [io  0x9000-0x9fff]

[    0.933752] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd0000000-0xd01fffff]

[    0.933756] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xc0000000-0xcfffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.933780] pci_bus 0000:02: busn_res: [bus 02] is inserted under [bus 00-ff]

[    0.933817] pci 0000:02:00.0: [1969:1073] type 00 class 0x020000

[    0.933838] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xd0200000-0xd023ffff 64bit]

[    0.933850] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 18: [io  0xa000-0xa07f]

[    0.933940] pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.935216] pci 0000:00:04.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02]

[    0.935224] pci 0000:00:04.0:   bridge window [io  0xa000-0xafff]

[    0.935227] pci 0000:00:04.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd0200000-0xd02fffff]

[    0.935260] pci_bus 0000:03: busn_res: [bus 03] is inserted under [bus 00-ff]

[    0.935279] pci 0000:03:00.0: [168c:002a] type 00 class 0x028000

[    0.935298] pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xd0300000-0xd030ffff 64bit]

[    0.935387] pci 0000:03:00.0: supports D1

[    0.935389] pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D3hot

[    0.935410] pci 0000:03:00.0: disabling ASPM on pre-1.1 PCIe device.  You can enable it with 'pcie_aspm=force'

[    0.935420] pci 0000:00:06.0: PCI bridge to [bus 03]

[    0.935425] pci 0000:00:06.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd0300000-0xd03fffff]

[    0.935443] pci_bus 0000:04: busn_res: [bus 04] is inserted under [bus 00-ff]

[    0.935492] pci 0000:00:14.4: PCI bridge to [bus 04] (subtractive decode)

[    0.935501] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.935503] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d1fff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.935506] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [mem 0x000d2000-0x000d3fff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.935509] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d5fff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.935511] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [mem 0x000d6000-0x000d7fff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.935514] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [mem 0x000d8000-0x000d9fff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.935516] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [mem 0x000da000-0x000dbfff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.935519] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [mem 0x000dc000-0x000ddfff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.935521] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [mem 0x000de000-0x000dffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.935524] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [mem 0xc0000000-0xdfffffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.935526] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [mem 0xf0000000-0xffffffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.935529] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7] (subtractive decode)

[    0.935531] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.935545] pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

[    0.935552] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

[    0.935731] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PB4_._PRT]

[    0.935778] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PB6_._PRT]

[    0.935863] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P2P_._PRT]

[    0.935920] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]

[    0.936073]  pci0000:00: Requesting ACPI _OSC control (0x1d)

[    0.936275]  pci0000:00: ACPI _OSC request failed (AE_SUPPORT), returned control mask: 0x0d

[    0.936277] ACPI _OSC control for PCIe not granted, disabling ASPM

[    0.944379] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 10 11) *0

[    0.944441] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 10 11) *0

[    0.944503] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 10 11) *0

[    0.944563] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 10 11) *0

[    0.944610] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 10 11) *0

[    0.944646] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 10 11) *0

[    0.944682] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 10 11) *0

[    0.944718] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 10 11) *0

[    0.944993] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:01:05.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

[    0.944998] vgaarb: loaded

[    0.945000] vgaarb: bridge control possible 0000:01:05.0

[    0.945268] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.945271] ACPI: bus type usb registered

[    0.945342] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.945374] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.945519] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.945894] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.945899] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

[    0.946019] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x0009dc00-0x0009ffff]

[    0.946021] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xafeb0000-0xafffffff]

[    0.946545] Switching to clocksource hpet

[    0.960135] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.960154] ACPI: bus type pnp registered

[    0.960878] pnp 00:00: [bus 00-ff]

[    0.960881] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]

[    0.960884] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000c0000-0x000c1fff window]

[    0.960887] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000c2000-0x000c3fff window]

[    0.960890] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000c4000-0x000c5fff window]

[    0.960892] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000c6000-0x000c7fff window]

[    0.960894] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000c8000-0x000c9fff window]

[    0.960897] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000ca000-0x000cbfff window]

[    0.960899] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000cc000-0x000cdfff window]

[    0.960901] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000ce000-0x000cffff window]

[    0.960903] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d1fff window]

[    0.960905] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000d2000-0x000d3fff window]

[    0.960907] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d5fff window]

[    0.960910] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000d6000-0x000d7fff window]

[    0.960912] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000d8000-0x000d9fff window]

[    0.960914] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000da000-0x000dbfff window]

[    0.960916] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000dc000-0x000ddfff window]

[    0.960918] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000de000-0x000dffff window]

[    0.960920] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000e0000-0x000e1fff window]

[    0.960923] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000e2000-0x000e3fff window]

[    0.960925] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000e4000-0x000e5fff window]

[    0.960927] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000e6000-0x000e7fff window]

[    0.960929] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000e8000-0x000e9fff window]

[    0.960931] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000ea000-0x000ebfff window]

[    0.960933] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000ec000-0x000edfff window]

[    0.960936] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000ee000-0x000effff window]

[    0.960938] pnp 00:00: [mem 0xc0000000-0xdfffffff window]

[    0.960940] pnp 00:00: [mem 0xf0000000-0xffffffff window]

[    0.960943] pnp 00:00: [io  0x0cf8-0x0cff]

[    0.960945] pnp 00:00: [io  0x0000-0x0cf7 window]

[    0.960947] pnp 00:00: [io  0x0d00-0xffff window]

[    0.961142] pnp 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0a08 PNP0a03 (active)

[    0.961224] pnp 00:01: [io  0x0f50-0x0f51]

[    0.961227] pnp 00:01: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff]

[    0.961232] pnp 00:01: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff]

[    0.961420] system 00:01: [io  0x0f50-0x0f51] has been reserved

[    0.961426] system 00:01: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff] could not be reserved

[    0.961429] system 00:01: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff] has been reserved

[    0.961434] system 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.961821] pnp 00:02: [io  0x0000-0x001f]

[    0.961824] pnp 00:02: [io  0x0080-0x008f]

[    0.961826] pnp 00:02: [io  0x00c0-0x00df]

[    0.961829] pnp 00:02: [dma 4]

[    0.962010] pnp 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0200 (active)

[    0.962035] pnp 00:03: [io  0x00f0-0x00fe]

[    0.962049] pnp 00:03: [irq 13]

[    0.962243] pnp 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c04 (active)

[    0.962273] pnp 00:04: [io  0x0070-0x0071]

[    0.962287] pnp 00:04: [irq 8]

[    0.962480] pnp 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)

[    0.962503] pnp 00:05: [io  0x0061]

[    0.962715] pnp 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0800 (active)

[    0.962740] pnp 00:06: [io  0x0060]

[    0.962742] pnp 00:06: [io  0x0064]

[    0.962753] pnp 00:06: [irq 1]

[    0.962949] pnp 00:06: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0303 (active)

[    0.962984] pnp 00:07: [irq 12]

[    0.963186] pnp 00:07: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs SYN1b20 SYN1b00 SYN0002 PNP0f13 (active)

[    0.963220] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0022-0x0023]

[    0.963223] pnp 00:08: [io  0x002e-0x002f]

[    0.963225] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0072-0x0073]

[    0.963227] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0080-0x0081]

[    0.963229] pnp 00:08: [io  0x00b0-0x00b1]

[    0.963231] pnp 00:08: [io  0x00b8]

[    0.963233] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0092]

[    0.963235] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0220-0x022f]

[    0.963237] pnp 00:08: [io  0x040b]

[    0.963239] pnp 00:08: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1]

[    0.963241] pnp 00:08: [io  0x04d6]

[    0.963243] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0530-0x0537]

[    0.963245] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0c00-0x0c01]

[    0.963247] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0c14]

[    0.963249] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0c50-0x0c52]

[    0.963251] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0c6c]

[    0.963253] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0c6f]

[    0.963256] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0cd0-0x0cd1]

[    0.963258] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0cd2-0x0cd3]

[    0.963260] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0cd4-0x0cd5]

[    0.963262] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0cd6-0x0cd7]

[    0.963264] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0cd8-0x0cdf]

[    0.963266] pnp 00:08: [io  0x8000-0x805f]

[    0.963269] pnp 00:08: [io  0x8100-0x81ff window]

[    0.963271] pnp 00:08: [io  0x8200-0x82ff window]

[    0.963273] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0f40-0x0f47]

[    0.963275] pnp 00:08: [io  0x087f]

[    0.963277] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0068-0x0077]

[    0.963519] system 00:08: [io  0x0220-0x022f] has been reserved

[    0.963524] system 00:08: [io  0x040b] has been reserved

[    0.963527] system 00:08: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1] has been reserved

[    0.963530] system 00:08: [io  0x04d6] has been reserved

[    0.963532] system 00:08: [io  0x0530-0x0537] has been reserved

[    0.963535] system 00:08: [io  0x0c00-0x0c01] has been reserved

[    0.963537] system 00:08: [io  0x0c14] has been reserved

[    0.963540] system 00:08: [io  0x0c50-0x0c52] has been reserved

[    0.963542] system 00:08: [io  0x0c6c] has been reserved

[    0.963546] system 00:08: [io  0x0c6f] has been reserved

[    0.963549] system 00:08: [io  0x0cd0-0x0cd1] has been reserved

[    0.963551] system 00:08: [io  0x0cd2-0x0cd3] has been reserved

[    0.963554] system 00:08: [io  0x0cd4-0x0cd5] has been reserved

[    0.963556] system 00:08: [io  0x0cd6-0x0cd7] has been reserved

[    0.963559] system 00:08: [io  0x0cd8-0x0cdf] has been reserved

[    0.963565] system 00:08: [io  0x8000-0x805f] has been reserved

[    0.963568] system 00:08: [io  0x8100-0x81ff window] has been reserved

[    0.963570] system 00:08: [io  0x8200-0x82ff window] has been reserved

[    0.963573] system 00:08: [io  0x0f40-0x0f47] has been reserved

[    0.963575] system 00:08: [io  0x087f] has been reserved

[    0.963580] system 00:08: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.963691] pnp 00:09: [mem 0x000e0000-0x000fffff]

[    0.963694] pnp 00:09: [mem 0xffe00000-0xffffffff]

[    0.963696] pnp 00:09: [mem 0x00000000-0xffffffffffffffff disabled]

[    0.963698] pnp 00:09: [mem 0xfec10000-0xfec1001f]

[    0.963700] pnp 00:09: [mem 0xfed61000-0xfed613ff]

[    0.963702] pnp 00:09: [mem 0xfed80000-0xfed80fff]

[    0.963705] pnp 00:09: [mem 0xff800000-0xff80ffff]

[    0.963737] pnp 00:09: [Firmware Bug]: [mem 0x00000000-0xffffffffffffffff disabled] covers only part of AMD MMCONFIG area [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff]; adding more reservations

[    0.963936] system 00:09: [mem 0x000e0000-0x000fffff] could not be reserved

[    0.963941] system 00:09: [mem 0xffe00000-0xffffffff] could not be reserved

[    0.963944] system 00:09: [mem 0xfec10000-0xfec1001f] has been reserved

[    0.963947] system 00:09: [mem 0xfed61000-0xfed613ff] has been reserved

[    0.963950] system 00:09: [mem 0xfed80000-0xfed80fff] has been reserved

[    0.963952] system 00:09: [mem 0xff800000-0xff80ffff] has been reserved

[    0.963957] system 00:09: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

[    0.964048] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 10 devices

[    0.964050] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

[    0.968764] pci 0000:00:04.0: bridge window [mem 0x00100000-0x000fffff 64bit pref] to [bus 02] add_size 200000

[    0.968786] pci 0000:00:04.0: res[9]=[mem 0x00100000-0x000fffff 64bit pref] get_res_add_size add_size 200000

[    0.968794] pci 0000:00:04.0: BAR 9: assigned [mem 0xd0700000-0xd08fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.968797] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01]

[    0.968800] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [io  0x9000-0x9fff]

[    0.968804] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd0000000-0xd01fffff]

[    0.968807] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xc0000000-0xcfffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.968811] pci 0000:00:04.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02]

[    0.968814] pci 0000:00:04.0:   bridge window [io  0xa000-0xafff]

[    0.968817] pci 0000:00:04.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd0200000-0xd02fffff]

[    0.968820] pci 0000:00:04.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd0700000-0xd08fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.968824] pci 0000:00:06.0: PCI bridge to [bus 03]

[    0.968828] pci 0000:00:06.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd0300000-0xd03fffff]

[    0.968832] pci 0000:00:14.4: PCI bridge to [bus 04]

[    0.968875] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.968877] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d1fff]

[    0.968879] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0x000d2000-0x000d3fff]

[    0.968882] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d5fff]

[    0.968884] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 8 [mem 0x000d6000-0x000d7fff]

[    0.968886] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 9 [mem 0x000d8000-0x000d9fff]

[    0.968888] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 10 [mem 0x000da000-0x000dbfff]

[    0.968891] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 11 [mem 0x000dc000-0x000ddfff]

[    0.968893] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 12 [mem 0x000de000-0x000dffff]

[    0.968895] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 13 [mem 0xc0000000-0xdfffffff]

[    0.968897] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 14 [mem 0xf0000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.968900] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 15 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    0.968902] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 16 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.968905] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 [io  0x9000-0x9fff]

[    0.968907] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0xd0000000-0xd01fffff]

[    0.968909] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 [mem 0xc0000000-0xcfffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.968912] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 [io  0xa000-0xafff]

[    0.968914] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 [mem 0xd0200000-0xd02fffff]

[    0.968916] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 [mem 0xd0700000-0xd08fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.968919] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 [mem 0xd0300000-0xd03fffff]

[    0.968922] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 4 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.968924] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 5 [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d1fff]

[    0.968926] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 6 [mem 0x000d2000-0x000d3fff]

[    0.968928] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 7 [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d5fff]

[    0.968930] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 8 [mem 0x000d6000-0x000d7fff]

[    0.968933] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 9 [mem 0x000d8000-0x000d9fff]

[    0.968935] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 10 [mem 0x000da000-0x000dbfff]

[    0.968937] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 11 [mem 0x000dc000-0x000ddfff]

[    0.968939] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 12 [mem 0x000de000-0x000dffff]

[    0.968942] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 13 [mem 0xc0000000-0xdfffffff]

[    0.968944] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 14 [mem 0xf0000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.968946] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 15 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    0.968949] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 16 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.969037] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.969229] TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

[    0.970550] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.970905] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

[    0.970942] TCP: reno registered

[    0.970947] UDP hash table entries: 2048 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[    0.970974] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 2048 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[    0.971097] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.971109] pci 0000:00:01.0: MSI quirk detected; subordinate MSI disabled

[    1.238628] pci 0000:01:05.0: Boot video device

[    1.238657] PCI: CLS 32 bytes, default 64

[    1.238703] Trying to unpack rootfs image as initramfs...

[    2.661357] Freeing initrd memory: 10192k freed

[    2.665150] PCI-DMA: Disabling AGP.

[    2.668864] PCI-DMA: aperture base @ a4000000 size 65536 KB

[    2.668865] PCI-DMA: using GART IOMMU.

[    2.668868] PCI-DMA: Reserving 64MB of IOMMU area in the AGP aperture

[    2.672441] LVT offset 1 assigned for vector 0x400

[    2.672454] IBS: LVT offset 1 assigned

[    2.672488] perf: AMD IBS detected (0x0000001f)

[    2.672973] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

[    2.672985] type=2000 audit(1419587931.842:1): initialized

[    2.674030] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

[    2.674080] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    2.674321] squashfs: version 4.0 (2009/01/31) Phillip Lougher

[    2.674361] msgmni has been set to 7413

[    2.675005] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 253)

[    2.675010] io scheduler noop registered

[    2.675012] io scheduler deadline registered (default)

[    2.675281] pcieport 0000:00:04.0: irq 40 for MSI/MSI-X

[    2.675488] pcieport 0000:00:06.0: irq 41 for MSI/MSI-X

[    2.675979] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    2.677398] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    2.677965] vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=0

[    2.677968] vesafb: scrolling: redraw

[    2.677970] vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

[    2.678073] vesafb: framebuffer at 0xc0000000, mapped to 0xffffc90000080000, using 1536k, total 1536k

[    2.736107] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

[    2.789990] fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

[    2.790252] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    2.790397] [drm] VGACON disable radeon kernel modesetting.

[    2.791693] pci 0000:01:05.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.791717] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 1 (10.10.2010).

[    2.791718] [drm] No driver support for vblank timestamp query.

[    2.791721] [drm] Initialized radeon 1.33.0 20080528 for 0000:01:05.0 on minor 0

[    2.791788] drm/i810 does not support SMP

[    2.797456] brd: module loaded

[    2.800326] loop: module loaded

[    2.800653] I2O subsystem v1.325

[    2.800656] i2o: max drivers = 8

[    2.801076] i8042: PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC0,PNP0f13:MSE0] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

[    2.807607] i8042: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1

[    2.811035] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    2.811042] serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    2.811045] serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    2.811047] serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    2.811049] serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    2.811367] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    2.811525] rtc_cmos 00:04: RTC can wake from S4

[    2.811750] rtc_cmos 00:04: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    2.811778] rtc0: alarms up to one month, y3k, 114 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

[    2.811910] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    2.811914] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    2.812646] ashmem: initialized

[    2.812820] logger: created 256K log 'log_main'

[    2.813004] logger: created 256K log 'log_events'

[    2.813186] logger: created 256K log 'log_radio'

[    2.813367] logger: created 256K log 'log_system'

[    2.813555] TCP: cubic registered

[    2.813560] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    2.815047] registered taskstats version 1

[    2.825378] Key type encrypted registered

[    2.832793] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input0

[    2.835916] rtc_cmos 00:04: setting system clock to 2014-12-26 09:58:53 UTC (1419587933)

[    2.836912] Freeing unused kernel memory: 472k freed

[    2.851675] fbcondecor: console 0 using theme 'livecd-12.0'

[    3.393036] fbcondecor: switched decor state to 'on' on console 0

[    3.673168] tsc: Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 1995.004 MHz

[    3.673175] Switching to clocksource tsc

[    3.685130] ACPI: bus type scsi registered

[    3.685662] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    3.765218] psmouse serio2: synaptics: Touchpad model: 1, fw: 7.2, id: 0x1c0b1, caps: 0xd04733/0xa44000/0xa0000, board id: 3655, fw id: 554713

[    3.812156] input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio2/input/input1

[    5.127756] ahci 0000:00:11.0: version 3.0

[    5.127882] ahci 0000:00:11.0: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X

[    5.127966] ahci 0000:00:11.0: AHCI 0001.0200 32 slots 3 ports 6 Gbps 0xb impl SATA mode

[    5.127971] ahci 0000:00:11.0: flags: 64bit ncq sntf ilck pm led clo pmp pio slum part sxs 

[    5.129899] scsi0 : ahci

[    5.130155] scsi1 : ahci

[    5.130645] scsi2 : ahci

[    5.131107] scsi3 : ahci

[    5.131497] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xd0608c00 port 0xd0608d00 irq 42

[    5.131503] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xd0608c00 port 0xd0608d80 irq 42

[    5.131505] ata3: DUMMY

[    5.131508] ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xd0608c00 port 0xd0608e80 irq 42

[    5.437232] ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    5.596168] ata1: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[    5.596201] ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    5.613572] ata2.00: ATAPI: TSSTcorp CDDVDW TS-U633F, AC00, max UDMA/100

[    5.613578] ata2.00: applying bridge limits

[    5.628291] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/100

[    5.650652] ata1.00: ATA-9: ST500LM000-1EJ162, SM16, max UDMA/133

[    5.650657] ata1.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    5.694949] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    5.695135] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST500LM000-1EJ16 SM16 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    5.695928] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte logical blocks: (500 GB/465 GiB)

[    5.695933] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 4096-byte physical blocks

[    5.696046] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    5.696052] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    5.696091] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    5.697512]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

[    5.698133] scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            TSSTcorp CDDVDW TS-U633F  AC00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    5.698554] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    5.705528] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    5.705533] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    5.705937] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    5.976802] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    5.976997] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

[    6.331047] scsi: <fdomain> Detection failed (no card)

[    6.383923] GDT-HA: Storage RAID Controller Driver. Version: 3.05

[    6.785031] Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.20

[    6.785035] Copyright (c) 1999-2008 LSI Corporation

[    6.895997] Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.20

[    6.974266] Fusion MPT FC Host driver 3.04.20

[    7.042948] Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.20

[    7.097432] 3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.003.

[    7.153110] 3ware 9000 Storage Controller device driver for Linux v2.26.02.014.

[    7.208884] Compaq SMART2 Driver (v 2.6.0)

[    7.272170] HP CISS Driver (v 3.6.26)

[    7.503817] Adaptec aacraid driver 1.2-0[29800]-ms

[    7.630130] megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

[    7.632548] megaraid: 2.20.5.1 (Release Date: Thu Nov 16 15:32:35 EST 2006)

[    7.759819] megasas: 00.00.06.15-rc1 Mon. Mar. 19 17:00:00 PDT 2012

[    7.827405] qla2xxx [0000:00:00.0]-0005: : QLogic Fibre Channel HBA Driver: 8.04.00.03-k.

[    7.895141] Emulex LightPulse Fibre Channel SCSI driver 8.3.32

[    7.895146] Copyright(c) 2004-2009 Emulex.  All rights reserved.

[    8.043565] aic94xx: Adaptec aic94xx SAS/SATA driver version 1.0.3 loaded

[    8.119332] mpt2sas version 13.100.00.00 loaded

[    8.186360] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    8.186694] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: EHCI Host Controller

[    8.186704] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    8.186714] QUIRK: Enable AMD PLL fix

[    8.186717] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: applying AMD SB700/SB800/Hudson-2/3 EHCI dummy qh workaround

[    8.186753] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: debug port 1

[    8.186775] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: irq 17, io mem 0xd0608000

[    8.192729] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    8.193218] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    8.193230] hub 1-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

[    8.193332] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: EHCI Host Controller

[    8.193338] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    8.193343] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: applying AMD SB700/SB800/Hudson-2/3 EHCI dummy qh workaround

[    8.193374] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: debug port 1

[    8.193385] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: irq 17, io mem 0xd0608400

[    8.198698] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    8.199194] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    8.199209] hub 2-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

[    8.199313] ehci_hcd 0000:00:16.2: EHCI Host Controller

[    8.199321] ehci_hcd 0000:00:16.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    8.199325] ehci_hcd 0000:00:16.2: applying AMD SB700/SB800/Hudson-2/3 EHCI dummy qh workaround

[    8.199358] ehci_hcd 0000:00:16.2: debug port 1

[    8.199370] ehci_hcd 0000:00:16.2: irq 17, io mem 0xd0608800

[    8.204733] ehci_hcd 0000:00:16.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    8.205240] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    8.205252] hub 3-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    8.278609] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[    8.278799] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    8.278803] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[    8.344076] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    8.410006] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    8.410300] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: OHCI Host Controller

[    8.410311] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    8.410349] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: irq 18, io mem 0xd0404000

[    8.465120] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    8.465137] hub 4-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

[    8.465229] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: OHCI Host Controller

[    8.465236] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

[    8.465260] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: irq 18, io mem 0xd0405000

[    8.495569] usb 1-2: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci_hcd

[    8.521106] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    8.521119] hub 5-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

[    8.521210] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: OHCI Host Controller

[    8.521216] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

[    8.521237] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: irq 18, io mem 0xd0406000

[    8.577032] hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    8.577046] hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    8.577135] ohci_hcd 0000:00:16.0: OHCI Host Controller

[    8.577144] ohci_hcd 0000:00:16.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

[    8.577166] ohci_hcd 0000:00:16.0: irq 18, io mem 0xd0407000

[    8.631908] hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    8.631918] hub 7-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    8.765935] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    8.765940] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    8.851302] usb 3-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci_hcd

[    8.968732] scsi4 : usb-storage 3-1:1.0

[    9.185118] usb 5-5: new full-speed USB device number 2 using ohci_hcd

[    9.734054] device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3

[    9.734261] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.23.0-ioctl (2012-07-25) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[   10.009681] usb 7-4: new low-speed USB device number 2 using ohci_hcd

[   10.098401] scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Multiple Card  Reader     1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

[   10.099850] sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

[   10.158266] input: SINO WEALTH USB Composite Device as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:16.0/usb7/7-4/7-4:1.0/input/input2

[   10.158704] hid-generic 0003:0603:0002.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [SINO WEALTH USB Composite Device] on usb-0000:00:16.0-4/input0

[   10.166294] input: SINO WEALTH USB Composite Device as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:16.0/usb7/7-4/7-4:1.1/input/input3

[   10.167377] hid-generic 0003:0603:0002.0002: input,hiddev0,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [SINO WEALTH USB Composite Device] on usb-0000:00:16.0-4/input1

[   10.868883] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] 3817472 512-byte logical blocks: (1.95 GB/1.82 GiB)

[   10.869756] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[   10.869761] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

[   10.870628] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] No Caching mode page present

[   10.870633] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[   10.874750] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] No Caching mode page present

[   10.874755] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[   10.875739]  sdb: sdb1

[   10.879216] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] No Caching mode page present

[   10.879221] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[   10.879224] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

[   11.085766] async_tx: api initialized (async)

[   11.111021] raid6: sse2x1    2792 MB/s

[   11.128000] raid6: sse2x2    4468 MB/s

[   11.144993] raid6: sse2x4    5417 MB/s

[   11.144995] raid6: using algorithm sse2x4 (5417 MB/s)

[   11.144997] raid6: using intx1 recovery algorithm

[   11.188028] xor: automatically using best checksumming function:

[   11.197999]    generic_sse:  7976.000 MB/sec

[   11.212140] md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

[   11.212144] md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

[   11.212146] md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

[   11.227673] md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

[   11.236818] md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

[   11.414241] md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

[   11.783177] md: linear personality registered for level -1

[   11.868352] md: multipath personality registered for level -4

[   11.986818] Btrfs loaded

[   12.102169] RPC: Registered named UNIX socket transport module.

[   12.102173] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[   12.102174] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[   12.102176] RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

[   12.245210] SPL: Loaded module v0.6.0-rc12

[   12.248470] zunicode: module license 'CDDL' taints kernel.

[   12.248474] Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

[   12.323416] ZFS: Loaded module v0.6.0-rc12, ZFS pool version 28, ZFS filesystem version 5

[   12.416213] fuse init (API version 7.20)

[   12.510735] e1000: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k8-NAPI

[   12.510739] e1000: Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

[   12.711469] Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-870.

[   12.925261] iscsi: registered transport (tcp)

[   23.368540] EXT3-fs (sda3): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)

[   23.375712] EXT2-fs (sda3): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (244)

[   23.448646] EXT4-fs (sda3): INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem

[   23.448650] EXT4-fs (sda3): write access will be enabled during recovery

[   23.855030] EXT4-fs (sda3): recovery complete

[   23.857046] EXT4-fs (sda3): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[   24.516011] systemd-udevd[17154]: starting version 196

[   24.641426] input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input4

[   24.641972] input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input5

[   24.642038] ACPI: Sleep Button [SLPB]

[   24.642119] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input6

[   24.642148] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[   24.642231] input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input7

[   24.642302] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

[   24.642356] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input8

[   24.642380] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[   24.644049] microcode: CPU0: patch_level=0x010000b6

[   24.645057] ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000008040-0x0000000000008047 SystemIO conflicts with Region \_SB_.PCI0.SMB_.SMB0 1 (20120711/utaddress-251)

[   24.645067] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

[   24.652788] wmi: Mapper loaded

[   24.667224] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

[   24.670463] kvm: Nested Virtualization enabled

[   24.670467] kvm: Nested Paging enabled

[   24.671973] acpi device:2e: registered as cooling_device0

[   24.672017] ACPI: Video Device [VGA2] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[   24.672083] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:2d/LNXVIDEO:02/input/input9

[   24.675676] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[   24.679772] atl1c 0000:02:00.0: version 1.0.1.0-NAPI

[   24.679830] shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4

[   24.724993] snd_hda_intel 0000:01:05.1: setting latency timer to 64

[   24.788326] microcode: CPU0: new patch_level=0x010000c8

[   24.788410] microcode: CPU1: patch_level=0x010000b6

[   24.789025] microcode: CPU1: new patch_level=0x010000c8

[   24.789036] microcode: CPU2: patch_level=0x010000b6

[   24.789554] acer_wmi: Acer Laptop ACPI-WMI Extras

[   24.789654] microcode: CPU2: new patch_level=0x010000c8

[   24.789664] microcode: CPU3: patch_level=0x010000b6

[   24.789680] acer_wmi: Function bitmap for Communication Button: 0x801

[   24.789691] acer_wmi: Brightness must be controlled by acpi video driver

[   24.789853] input: Acer WMI hotkeys as /devices/virtual/input/input10

[   24.790145] input: Acer BMA150 accelerometer as /devices/virtual/input/input11

[   24.790470] microcode: CPU3: new patch_level=0x010000c8

[   24.790767] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

[   24.790971] acer_wmi: Set Device Status failed: 0xe1 - 0x0

[   24.863525] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[   24.863529] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

[   24.863532] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   24.863534] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   24.863536] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   24.863538] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   24.863540] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   25.136562] ath: EEPROM regdomain: 0x65

[   25.136582] ath: EEPROM indicates we should expect a direct regpair map

[   25.136585] ath: Country alpha2 being used: 00

[   25.136587] ath: Regpair used: 0x65

[   25.143372] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'ath9k_rate_control'

[   25.143575] Registered led device: ath9k-phy0

[   25.143584] ieee80211 phy0: Atheros AR9280 Rev:2 mem=0xffffc90000520000, irq=18

[   27.172475] EXT4-fs (sda3): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

----------

## NeddySeagoon

rrbs,

Neither file will fit in a post, which is why I suggested you use wgetpaste to put the files onto a pastebin site.

No matter.

```
[ 29.151] (II) [KMS] drm report modesetting isn't supported. 
```

Tells that your kernel is missing radeon support.

Tho driver is in two pieces, the kernel part and the xorg part.  You clearly have the xorg part as you log shows that loads.

The line above shows that it can't find the kernel piece.

This wiki page will point the way.

----------

## Deathwing00

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Kernel & Hardware.

----------

## rrbs

I can't not install the ati-driver.

can you help me.

the vga driver are not supported 1366x768.

Acer Aspire 5625.  who has the same notebook and can help?

thanks

----------

## NeddySeagoon

rrbs,

Please choose between the ati-driver and the radeon driver.

You can only have kernel support for one of them at a time

----------

## rrbs

Thank you for your help.

I've found the problem. It was the framebuffer.

I've all removed an build a new kernel.

now it's ok.  :Smile: 

----------

